# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  Maria Snake -  نسخه موبایل - (دانلود)

## Ali_Hashemi

سلام به دوستان عزیز

این یک بازی فکری هست که یه مدتی روش کار کردم , 
امیدوارم دانلود کنید و نظرتون رو بگید.

نام بازی» Maria Snake
زبان برنامه نویسی » Java Mico Edition
مدت زمان کار بر روی پروژه » نمیدونم  :خجالت:  (حدود 4 هفته به صورت تفریحی)
گرافیک » خودم 
تعداد مراحل : 30 مرحله. (البته تو این نسخه که گذاشتم 12 مرحله میتونید بازی کنید)
نحوه بازی » شما باید در بین Block ها حرکت کنید و اون Egg ها رو نوش جان کنید و مراقب باشید که به بن بست دچار نشوید  :لبخند: 
تعداد حرکتهایی که در هر مرحله انجام میشه ذخیره میشه و اگر با تعداد کمتری حرکت بتونید مرحله رو تموم کنید , اون رکورد در نظر گرفته میشه. این اطلاعات در صفحه انتخاب Level ها قابل مشاهده هستند.

من مرحله اول این بازی رو تونستم با 128 حرکت تموم کنم , اگر گسی تونست با تعداد حرکت کمتری این کار رو بکنه ,لطفا اعلام کنه .(آخه فکر نکنم بشه!  :متفکر: )
این بازی به علت اینکه به صورت MultiScreen طراحی شده , بر روی گوشی هایی با اندازه های مختلف صفحه نمایش باید اجرا بشه.
البته بر روی گوشی های کوچکتر , یه کمی چیدمان صفحه متفاوته :

تصوير بازی :


لینک دانلود :http://rapidshare.com/files/278207079/MariaSnake.zip
حجم : 405 کیلوبایت
خلاصه هر نظری دارید یا error دیدید به من هم اطلاع بدید.(مطمئنا اشکالاتی وجود خواهد داشت)
نکته : این بازی هنوز کامل نشده - منو های Sound و Instruction هم فعلا کار نمیکنه.البته  در روند بازی تاثیری نداره.
از دوستانی که این رو تست میکنن صمیمانه تشکر میکنم  :قلب:

----------


## khalilj

دوست عزیز میشه سورسش هم بزاری استفاده بکنیم؟؟؟؟ :لبخند گشاده!: 

ببخشید استاد ، اگه بزاری ممنونت می شیم :خجالت:  :قلب:

----------


## khalilj

ما منتظریم هااااا :لبخند: 
(اینجا فروم برنامه نویسیه پس باید هر مطلب باید یک نکته آموزشی داشته باشه بنا براین اگر شما فقط قصد تست کردن این بازی رو داشتین نباید اون رو اینجا قرار میدادین،پر رویی من رو ببخشید :بوس: )

----------


## Ali_Hashemi

> ما منتظریم هااااا


شما اصلا اجرا کرده اید بازی رو که سورسشو می خواهید ؟شما هنوز نذاشتی چند ساعت از تاپیک من بگذره ! 2 بار درخواست سورس دادی !  :لبخند گشاده!: 




> (اینجا فروم برنامه نویسیه پس باید هر مطلب باید یک نکته آموزشی داشته باشه بنا براین اگر شما فقط قصد تست کردن این بازی رو داشتین نباید اون رو اینجا قرار میدادین،پر رویی من رو ببخشید)


من 4 سال قبل از شما اینجا عضو هستم و میدونم این فروم در مورد چیه. در این مورد بهتره به مدیران سایت اجازه بدی که تصمیم گیری کنند.

در مورد سورس هم , فعلا شرمندتونم.  شما چه قدر با j2me کار کرده اید ؟ هرنوع مرجع , یا کمکی از من بخواهید راهنماییتون می کنم. اگر ببینم کسی زحمت کشیده , کارهایی انجام داده و خودش هم برای رفع مشکلاتش زحمت میکشه , اونوقت من هم همه جوره کمکش می کنم. ولی اینکه بیام سورسشو بذارم اینجا , اونقدر فکر نمی کنم جنبه آموزشی داشته باشه ! چون کسی که بخواد از سورس من چیزی یاد بگیره , از هزاران سورس و راهنمایی که در اینترنت فراوونه میتونه یاد بگیره. ولی اگر کسی بخواد بدون زحمت به چیزی برسه, مسلما قدر اونو نخواهد دانست و بعید میدونم استفاده آموزشی هم ببره.
این بازی هم بسیار بسیار ساده هست و نکته خاصی نداره که یه برنامه نویس متوسط نتونه از پس اون بر بیاد.

این بازی هنوز تموم نشده , بعد از تکمیل , قسمتهای اصلی که میتونه جنبه آموزشی داشته باشه را ارائه میدم تا افرادی که علاقه دارند استفاده کنند.

----------


## khalilj

ممنون از پاسخ منتقی شما
من از بازی خوشم اومد برای همین خیلی می خواستم سورسش رو داشته باشم

در مورد J2ME هم باید بگم ، من Java بلدم ولی تا حالا برای موبایل برنامه نویسی نکردم و برای همین می خواستم سورس کار شما رو داشته باشم تا بتونم از اون شروع بکنم :لبخند گشاده!: 

اگه ناراحت شدید ببخشید :قلب:  :بوس:

----------


## Ali_Hashemi

نه دوست عزیز. ناراحت نشدم. :لبخند:  
من هم همیشه دوست دارم که بتونم چیزی به کسی یاد بدم. ولی تجربه این کار رو هم دارم و همیشه به کسی که خودش بیشتر زحمت میکشه , بیشتر کمک می کنم.

برای شروع برنامه نویسی گیم تحت J2me میتونید از این فایلی که براتون Upload کردم استفاده کنید.از ساده ترین مسائل شروع کرده و یک بازی کامل رو آموزش داده. سورس کامل بازی که آموزش داده رو هم گذاشتم.
http://rapidshare.com/files/277159556/J2me_Games.rar

راستی من درخواست کردم این تاپیک به بخش J2me منتقل بشه ! هنوز نشده  :متفکر:

----------


## mahdi68

سلام 
من رو پلتفرم   series s40 5th edition  امتحان کردم ولی  Error  داد (out of memory error java lang outofmemoryerror)

----------


## khalilj

ممنون استاد ، دستت درست :قلب: 

ولی من نتونستم دانلود کنم  :گریه: 
نمیشه روی همین سایت آپلود کنی :خجالت:

----------


## Ali_Hashemi

> *mahdi68*
> من رو پلتفرم   series s40 5th edition  امتحان کردم ولی  Error  داد (out of memory error java lang outofmemoryerror)


خیلی از شما متشکرم. اگر امکان داره مدل گوشی رو دقیقا بگید تا من بتونم بررسی کنم.چون این پیغام به محدودیتهای سخت افزاری گوشی مربوط میشه , نه پلتفرم اون. :لبخند: 




> ولی من نتونستم دانلود کنم 
> نمیشه روی همین سایت آپلود کنی


متاسفانه حجمش زیاده  , تو این سایت بیشتر از 488.3 کیلوبایت نمیشه Up کرد.

----------


## khalilj

نیازی نیست استاد :لبخند گشاده!: 

مشکل از سیستم خودم بود :اشتباه: 

رفتم کافی نت دانلود شد

بازم ممنون، خیلی ممنون :بوس:

----------


## mahdi68

سلام 



> خیلی از شما متشکرم. اگر امکان داره مدل گوشی رو دقیقا بگید تا من بتونم بررسی کنم.چون این پیغام به محدودیتهای سخت افزاری گوشی مربوط میشه , نه پلتفرم اون.


نوکیا 5610 
ولی من با emulator  همون پلتفورمی که گفتم امتحان کردم رو کامپیوتر بازم همون پیغامو داد

----------


## Ali_Hashemi

> نوکیا 5610 
> ولی من با emulator  همون پلتفورمی که گفتم امتحان کردم رو کامپیوتر بازم همون پیغامو داد


ممنون.
البته امولاتور فوق مشخصات سخت افزاری Nokia 6267 رو داره واین error به فضای
 Java Heap گوشی بستگی داره.

 من emulator رو دانلود کردم و ارور رو دیدم  :ناراحت:  سعی می کنم که رفع کنم مشکل رو.
البته به قیمت از دست دادن سرعت.
نکته جالب اینکه خیلی از بازی های تجاری هم , روی گوشی های نوکیا دچار این مشکل هستند  :متفکر: 
http://cellphoneforums.net/nokia/t26...ory-error.html
http://www.chip.in/forums/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=44271

به هر حال از شما خیلی متشکرم. :تشویق:

----------


## Ali_Hashemi

خوب.
مشکل رفع شد  :تشویق: 
لینک دانلود در پست اول رو ویرایش کردم.
جناب mahdi68 اگر فرصت کنید  دوباره تست بکنید خیلی ممنون میشم.
این امولاتوری که شما معرفی کردید , خیلی به من کمک کرد. از بس که امولاتور مزخرفیه  :قهقهه: 
آخه 100 جور error دیگه هم تونستم باهاش پیدا کنم که تو امولاتور جاوا دیده نمیشد  :متفکر: 
از این به بعد هر برنامه ای که بنویسم با این امولاتور هم تست میکنم  :تشویق: 

مشکل اصلی این بود که ابتدای برنامه یه Image به اندازه صفحه نمایش گوشی می ساختم. که ظاهرا حافظه زیادی مصرف میکرد  :متفکر:  
اونرو تغییر دادم و حالا هنگام نیاز یک تصویر 100x100 pixel رو بر روی کل صفحه نمایش رسم میکنم : 
 for(int y =0; y<height; y+=100)
                for(int x =0; x<width; x+=100)
                {
                   g.drawImage(ParentMidlet.ImgTrans, x, y, 0);
                }  حالا بجای اینکه یک تصویر 320x240 رو در حافظه نگهداری کنم , فقط یه تصویر 100x100 پیکسل رو در حافظه قرار میدم و اونرو چند بار ترسیم میکنم که کل صفحه نمایش رو بگیره . به همین سادگی  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## khalilj

سلام علی جون (ببخشید استاد!!!) 
من متوجه شدم این آموزش هایی که آپ کردی بخشی از یه آموزش جامع هست ، درسته؟؟(آخه اول یکیش نوشته بود Part5 - API ) میگم اگه میتونی آدرس باقیش هم بده بریم دانلود کنیم ، چون این قسمتش عالی بود

 :تشویق:

----------


## mahdi68

سلام 
فایل extract نمیشه !!!

----------


## Ali_Hashemi

> سلام علی جون (ببخشید استاد!!!) 
> من متوجه شدم این آموزش هایی که آپ کردی بخشی از یه آموزش جامع هست ، درسته؟؟(آخه اول یکیش نوشته بود Part5 - API ) میگم اگه میتونی آدرس باقیش هم بده بریم دانلود کنیم ، چون این قسمتش عالی بود


نه ! اون یکی فایل, آموزش کاملا کامل ساخت بازی با J2me هست. 
اون Part5 هم که گفتید یه کتاب جدا هست و ربطی به اون یکی نداره ,و فقط مربوط به بخش  بازی های کامپیوتری هست. ولی من اونرو نخومدم و کامل اون رو هم ندارم متاسفانه  :ناراحت: 
فقط همون Part رو دارم.
شاید خودت بتونی پیدا کنی :چشمک: 
در ضمن تو همین سایت به بخش J2me هم یه سری بزنی , کتابهای مفیدی پیدا می کنی.



> سلام 
> فایل extract نمیشه !!!


معذرت ! یه کمی توی zip کردنش زیاده روی کرده بودم که به 300k برسه .
دوباره لینک رو تصحیح کردم. :خجالت:

----------


## mahdi68

سلام
واقعا عالی هست دستت درد نکنه 



> این بازی به علت اینکه به صورت MultiScreen طراحی شده , بر روی گوشی هایی با اندازه های مختلف صفحه نمایش باید اجرا بشه.


میشه یکم درباره این قسمت توضیح بدی , تو کدوم کلاس برنامت کد های این بخش نوشتی ؟؟؟
متشکرم

----------

